# New composer here



## The Cheat (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all, I decided to give this composing thing a whirl. I'm not terribly good at it, and can't seem to write anything longer than a certain length, but hope you enjoy these.

*Bourree* - as its name suggests. I tried to keep the harmony as orderly as possible.

*Theme in E minor* - a simple piece with a running theme and some counterpoint.

Any feedback and criticism is welcome


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What is this, some baroque nostalgia? I really understand that one can be in love with some past period (even I am) and try to compose like they did back in those days, but this is too much IMO. 

It is very easy to lost yourself in such style, much baroque music is totally immemoriable because it sounds like written by a machine. You can either write something outstanding or something totally empty and meaningless. You have written the latter, I'm afraid - couple of amateur passages; amateur passages can be great, but those are not, maybe because you are trying too hard to imitate particular style.

Abandon this style or continue to write in it, but one billion levels above what you have written here.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

i liked the bouree.

pay little heed to aramis. baroque music does not sound as though a machine wrote it unless one hears it with mechanical ears.

dj


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> pay little heed to aramis.


pay much heed to me - my opinions are the truest, most informative and precious ones. Paying little heed to them is like walking by bar of gold lost by someone on the street and not picking it up.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes i half-understand you Aramis, but its often done as practise/training or as an assignment for those who want to learn better.
Many of the great composers had to learn this way also.

The Cheat, I would like to begin by thanking you for being sensible enough to post a score here! 
First impressions of the Theme, it is well constructed, I like your theme a lot, the first few seconds gave me great joy I must admit. I will have to look further into the score before I comment on the rest!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Aramis said:


> pay much heed to me - my opinions are the truest, most informative and precious ones. Paying little heed to them is like walking by bar of gold lost by someone on the street and not picking it up.


 please take your medicines. your self-delusion is in the danger zone today!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

david johnson said:


> please take your medicines. your self-delusion is in the danger zone today!


Nope, actually I'm totally right - compared to your comment, which reminds me of some blonde dressed in pink who is asked by a musician what she thinks about the piece he played to her and answers: _cute  I like it  hey, who gave you haircut?_, mine is brilliant academic work of priceless value.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Aramis makes a good point there. He is, after, the reincarnation of God on earth.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Nope, actually I'm totally right - compared to your comment, which reminds me of some blonde dressed in pink who is asked by a musician what she thinks about the piece he played to her and answers: _cute  I like it  hey, who gave you haircut?_, mine is brilliant academic work of priceless value.


heheh,,,you know blondes?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Aramis said:


> It is very easy to lost yourself in such style, much baroque music is totally immemoriable because it sounds like written by a machine.


I think Aramis' exaggerative style conveniently ignores the kind of harmony driven counterpoint that makes the baroqueperiod as great as it is, and instead focuses on those music-factory composers such as Vivaldi, a large part of Haendel's work and all that "oh heres a melody, continuo underneath, sonata done" drivel.


----------

